# kehä



## Gavril

I should have included this in my last question, but, how does _kehä _differ in meaning from _piiri/__rengas_? To be more specific,

- Would _kehä_ be used to translate "a ring (or circle) of trees/mountains/cars"?

- What about "a ring/circle of water/wood/paper"?

- Does _kehä _tend to refer to things that surround other things (e.g., "he was surrounded by a circle of cars"), rather than independent circular things?

- Is _kehä_ sometimes used as an alternative to _ympyrä_?

Kiitos mistä vaan avusta!


----------



## sakvaka

I am not sure what you mean with "a ring of water" or "a ring of wood". However, I've prepared a PDF to show the main difference between _kehä_, _rengas_ and _ympyrä_.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/sakvaka/rengas.pdf

Some additions: 
_ilmakehä_ = atmosphere
_vesikehä_ = hydrosphere
_veden (pinta- / ympyrä)aallot_ = (surface / ring) waves of water
_nyrkkeilykehä_ = boxing ring

_Kehä _can also mean the circumference/periphery/perimeter of some area. 

Ps. It's _mistä vain_ (not _vaan_) although it is often spelt wrong. Or so I thought, but according to the Finnish grammar the both forms are equally acceptable. http://kaino.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=759


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> I am not sure what you mean with "a ring of water" or "a ring of wood".



A ring of water could be, e.g., a ring-shaped pool; I'm not sure about a ring of wood. I chose these examples mainly because _water _and _wood _are mass nouns (i.e., they refer to things that don't come in discrete units, unlike _tree_/_mountain_/_car_). The distinction between mass nouns and "count nouns" is often important to the vocabulary/grammar of languages, so I thought that it might be important in this case, too.

Kiitoksia paljon tiedostosta!


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> It's _mistä vain_ (not _vaan_) although it is often spelt wrong. Or so I thought, but according to the Finnish grammar the both forms are equally acceptable. http://kaino.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=759


When I was young the words _vain_ (= only) and _vaan_ (= but) had totally different meanings. Unfortunately, today most of the Finnish speakers have lost the idea of the difference of these two words.

I have an idea where this change comes from (a certain dialect) but I don't dare to say it aloud as there may be some Finns from that dialect area. Sorry.


----------

